# Butt-Battle Vida Guerra (97x) vs. Kim Kardashian (98x)



## Tokko (10 Feb. 2008)

*Netzfundstück


*
*Butt-Battle*

*Vida Guerra** vs. Kim Kardashian


*
*Der Kampf möge beginnen.*



*Kim Kardashian*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 




*Vida Guerra*​





 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 





*Viel Spaß.*​


----------



## pumuckel12345 (12 Feb. 2008)

Boaah, Hammer.

Danke.


----------



## ellobo (12 Apr. 2008)

Kim hat gewonnen, zumindest nach Punkten. Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## sebi85 (4 Dez. 2009)

Thnx... Ich finde Vida gewinnt klar!


----------



## Katzun (4 Dez. 2009)

lol, nette idee

aber der punkt geht ganz klar an vida!


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

Vida ist doch klar :thx:


----------

